

FounderDating Launches New Year’s Initiative For Budding Entrepreneurs - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/01/no-regrets/

======
picsoung
I guess I have to a New Year's resolution as well. I hope to launch
MomIamAlive service, to tell worried parents that their
busy/workacholic/clubber/student kids are safe without spying them of social
networks :) Thanks FounderDating for making this resolution an online
milestone!

------
jjacobson
You are 33% more likely to finish something if you share your goal with
others. This is great! Founder Dating is also a great network for finding
people to work with on these goals. My goal is to organize more Hakcathons in
Las Vegas. Let me know if you want to come!

------
zabbyz
inspiring for people who may not be ready to commit full time yet, but who
need that kick start to work on a side project.

~~~
jjacobson
It's amazing to me how your mind changes when you stop thinking about life as
a job and instead as goals you want to accomplish. Thanks for setting this up!

------
spalmeri
awesome way for founders to get going and connected in 2013. congrats on the
launch.

